# Anyone Like Les Claypool?



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally I think this guy is on a level not yet understood by mortal man, but more to the point, I just read this really old interview of him from 2001 in which he adresses media sharing and sound formats. Thought it'd be interesting to post because he seems to have gotten it right. 



> We allow the taping of shows. We encourage that. Actually, I would love to get more copies of those performances, myself! Personally, I am not one to download mp3s from the Internet, because I think they sound terrible! I am a guy whose living relies on music. Besides my living now, my future when I am deaf and can't play anymore, my kids and grandkids are going to have to go to college, and I am going to be relying on my old music to continue to sell. It is a big can of worms. I don't think that Napster hurts the big boys like Metallica, but it makes it difficult. It would have been difficult for Primus to make it from point G to wherever if Napster had been around, because as much as it creates great exposure, we put out our own albums and counted on people buying them. We would press 1,000 albums, take the money from that to print another 1,000. We grew that way, so I think in some ways, something like Napster will affect that by not giving groups the opportunity to get financially situated. I think the trading of live shows builds a great community. I wish there was a way to do it and they sounded better. To some extent, the lack of quality from an mp3 makes people want to go out and buy a quality recording. Fortunately, the cd format isn't that great of a format anymore. 16-bit audio doesn't sound that good. I am excited for when they step up to DVD format.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Les is definitely "out there". He's a strange bird, but he can play a bass like no bodies buisness. I remember reading that review.


----------

